# gulf shores cobia



## chris_walters2014 (Mar 26, 2014)

landed this bad boy friday off state park pier with the jig i just made
it was the second one caught off the pier the first was thursday afternoon spotted over 30 from thursday to sat so seasons firing up fellas


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish- a testament to your jig making skills!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

I would have let him go!!! He tail wrapped me.. He tail wrapped me... LOL nice fish man!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice fish :thumbup: Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Swweeeetttt!! Isn't it twice the fun to catch'em on a self made jig? Love it, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome..

Navarre pier saw about 40+ heading west yesterday...6 were landed i was told.


----------



## chris_walters2014 (Mar 26, 2014)

hell yea it is being my 1st jig too that bad boy is goin on the shelf

and thanks guys 

damn tail wrap but cobs head was out of the water lol


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

damn tail wrap but cobs head was out of the water lol[/QUOTE]
LOL... He said he has caught hundreds of cobia from a pier!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumbup:Lets eat


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

chris_walters2014 said:


> hell yea it is being my 1st jig too that bad boy is goin on the shelf
> 
> and thanks guys
> 
> damn tail wrap but cobs head was out of the water lol


I got into some nice mahi 2 summers ago with my first hand made trolling baits. It means so much more when you make something that catches a fish. I know how you feel about your homemade bait cobia. 
It feels real good.


----------



## FlatzWdr (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice Cobia! Mr. Walters, how did that 7'6" Flats Blue hold up. How was the action on it? Thinking about buying one. Wish I was throwing my own jigs. Might have to start a new hobby. Great catch! Catching is good but eating is even better. Tight lines.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

what kind of rod are you using?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

way to go.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## chris_walters2014 (Mar 26, 2014)

the rod held up damn good actually first day and fish using it thinkn about getting a smaller one for my smaller penns I was impressed


----------



## FlatzWdr (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info Mr. Walters. I'll be purchasing a 7'6" Flats Blue this weekend. I have 3 Flats Blue rods ranging from 7' to 10'. They are nice rods. I haven't lost a fish on them yet.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice cobe and welcome to the forum


----------

